

Vayable (YC S12) goes global to explore the world’s nooks and crannies - timr
http://venturebeat.com/2012/07/26/vayable-goes-global-with-tours-to-explore-the-worlds-nooks-and-crannies/

======
bhntr3
I wanted to start this exact company. When I learned about Vayable I was a
little disappointed. But I hope they succeed because this idea done right is
something the world needs.

Anyone who has overpaid for a Kilimanjaro hike, a Serengeti safari, a
Rajasthan camel trek, a driver and guide in Mongolia or had any of the
thousands of other opportunities to pay 4x as much for half the experience
knows this. I hope they really focus on connecting local guides and tourists
rather than just become a marketplace for overpriced mega tour groups.

Most of the best guides don't know how or can't market themselves, especially
online. Most potential travelers don't know where to start to find them or
don't trust themselves to find the right one.

So best of luck to Vayable and please make sure to make it a service that
empowers locals and doesn't circumvent them.

~~~
timr
_"Most of the best guides don't know how or can't market themselves,
especially online. Most potential travelers don't know where to start to find
them or don't trust themselves to find the right one.

So best of luck to Vayable and please make sure to make it a service that
empowers locals and doesn't circumvent them."_

Thanks! That's exactly our goal -- you've pretty much captured the problem
we're trying to solve.

------
vellum
They should look into adding an affiliate program. There are a lot of travel
sites that could integrate that into their content.

